# Studs in skidsteer tires



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought new tires







for the skidsteer anyone ever put studs in the tires for increased traction or just leave them alone. They should be far better than r4 pattern we have been using for years


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Those will be a lot better than R4’s.....if you can stud them, it would really be impressive. We could never do that because of the damage studs cause on concrete & asphalt. There was one season we studded a CTL, and it stayed on 1 account. While it was insane the difference it made, the studs were 3/4 shot, or gone, after about 3-4 events....and they scratched the **** out of our old shop floor the 1 time it drove in there.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I may just wait and try them first. When
Things get bad like 38” storm I put chains on the rear wheels. It went anywhere awesome plowing


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree with everything our resident alcoholic said above. Those tires will be light years ahead of what you had before when it comes to traction. The fact that they're taller, narrower, have deeper tread, and sharp, square edges will help a lot. I always grooved my tires before winter (before I got dedicated snow tires) and would suggest you think about doing the same next year after the tires are rounded over a bit.

https://www.speedwaymotors.com/Idea...istol-Grip-Tire-Siper-Grooving-Iron,6583.html


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh I have grooved last two years with good results. This year I just really needed tires


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

fireside said:


> I bought new tires
> View attachment 208577
> for the skidsteer anyone ever put studs in the tires for increased traction or just leave them alone. They should be far better than r4 pattern we have been using for years


How are the new tires working out??


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well they where awesome but we only had one storm. That thing push great ligh year’s ahead of old tires


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool, hope you get some more snow.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

I put these on my skid steer tires. They're awesome. https://www.gripstuds.com/


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mr. Jon said:


> I put these on my skid steer tires. They're awesome. https://www.gripstuds.com/


Those babies will do some real damage on any paving. What type of surface are you working on?


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

WIPensFan said:


> Those babies will do some real damage on any paving. What type of surface are you working on?


Asphalt. Occasional small scratches. We have studded tires on the pickups too. No complaints in 5 years.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mr. Jon said:


> Asphalt. Occasional small scratches. We have studded tires on the pickups too. No complaints in 5 years.


Wow, ok. That's good then.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

We do some gnarly steep driveways. Studs are a must. I tell all new customers that we use studs and possibly chains if necessary. It's in our contract that pavement damage may occur and we can't be held responsible. Picture of skid steer tires when I installed the studs.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I figured that was the case(steep terrain). Those definitely look like they would hookup real well. Glad you’re protected from liability.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I studded the tracks on an asv years back after it would slide in some hilly sections of the property it was plowing. I used grip studs. Like others said, traction was amazing but it really scratched the asphalt. The following year the property sealed the pavement so I didn’t chance using them again.


----------

